# My 2k3 TT 225 after Debadge + Buffage



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi All

Proud of my little baby today - removed the TT and quattro badges from the back, sticky stuff removed the remainder and T-cutted it smooth. You can barely see there was ever anything there in the first place.

Gave her a celebratory bath - Did a zip wax wash, followed by an Autoglym Super Resin Polish, then an Autoglym Extra Gloss protection. Also rain x-ed the front screen, glass cleanered everything glass and tyre foam.

Luvverly. Feels like you could pick the wax off with your fingernail - its that thick a coating.

Incidentally super resin polish is the only polish in the world which is not a polish. It is a filling wax, not a polish - designed to improve the paintwork appearance before gloss waxing. About an hour browsing on Autoglym's site revealed this to me. Why do they call it a polish? Beats me......

Glittery bright pics below


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job but you forgot to take the Audi rings off :idea:


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, the audi one was being a right pain so I thought I'd try just the other two first - and see how i go.

The Audi badge may vanish before winter approaches......I'll need to do my winter wax session in a month or so anyway.


----------



## crannage (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks great!

Rain-x fantastic stuff, A1 last night pouring it down, almost did not need wipers at 70mph.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Good result


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

And then a gust of wind ruined all your hard work by spreading construction dust from the building site at the end of the road :lol: :evil: :x

Seriously very shinny 

Try warming up the rings before you remove them, either hairdryer or hot water.


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

SVStu said:


> And then a gust of wind ruined all your hard work by spreading construction dust from the building site at the end of the road :lol: :evil: :x
> 
> Seriously very shinny
> 
> Try warming up the rings before you remove them, either hairdryer or hot water.


Yeah...the dust.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

part of the reason i'm waxing so much!

It's a pain - but much better than last year!!! the front of my house was the site access throughout summer and the jcbs were back and forth 50 times a day.....

I was using a hairdryer but the audi ring seemed to be a bit better stuck on there. the floss was cutting into my fingers so i thought i'd sit on it for a while see if i really wanted them gone......


----------

